
Robotics to Have Its “PC Moment” - whereabouts
https://popularelectronics.technicacuriosa.com/2018/08/01/robotics-pc-moment/
======
notbetter
the PC metaphor is cute but it leaves out a few things imo. programming a
robot to e.g. move things around in your workshop is intrinsically harder than
eg. programming a home computer to do your taxes (for the robot you need
computer vision, sensor fusion, motion planning etc). it will take the
equivalent of BASIC before widespread use is feasible (= something that
automates away the low level sensor-motor complexity). so is that coming soon?

~~~
melling
"that moment when computers stopped being massive machines that only a handful
of corporations could operate to something everybody found a use for—small
businesses first, homes some time later"

~~~
notbetter
yeah, I just read the article. true, for small-medium businesses it's more
feasible. probably also an important point that machine learning can address
some of the basic complexity

